
Backup and Sync from Google available soon - heavymark
https://gsuiteupdates.googleblog.com/2017/06/backup-and-sync-from-google-available.html
======
izacus
Again, no Linux version.

~~~
nextweek2
The Linux desktop market share clearly isn't large enough to devote resources
to. But you can take comfort in the fact that that creates space for 3rd
parties:

[https://www.insynchq.com/](https://www.insynchq.com/)

~~~
bad_user
Right, because when it comes to your data, giving access to yet another third-
party, this time from Singapore, is always a good idea.

> _The Linux desktop market share clearly isn 't large enough to devote
> resources to_

Dropbox has a Linux client. I personally couldn't give a damn about Google's
motivation. By not releasing a Linux client, it means they _don 't care about
me_ as their customer.

------
Eridrus
100GB for $2/month is pretty nice after you exhaust your 15GB. Sucks that the
storage sizes only go up by factors of 10 though.

~~~
TsomArp
The problem for me with google apps is that they don't have a family pack. I
can get Office 365 for 10 dollars for 5 home users, and each would get 1 TB,
60 minutes of skype, and office desktop. I am waiting for google to offer
something similar (sans the desktop version). If I was to purchase G.Suite for
5, it would be 50 dollars vs 10 dollars (and no 300 minutes of skype).

~~~
iamcreasy
Thanks - I didn't know about it. Do Office 365 comes with both the browser and
desktop counterparts?

~~~
TsomArp
Correct. Office 365 offers both. The only problem for me, is that I rather use
gmail than outlook.

------
pritambaral
Digging the link to Drive File System reveals that is not Linux either. Like
Dropbox's proposed product, this also seems baffling from a technical
perspective. Implementing a user-mode filesystem is the easiest on Linux.

------
redm
I find it interesting that they showed the Photos app on OSX. Seems like at
least one of this updates goals is to challenge iCloud desktop users.

------
sctb
If we wait just a little longer we can discuss the product itself.

------
philips
I use the drive CLI on a regular basis, easy workflow for thos familiar with
DVCS: [https://github.com/odeke-em/drive#drive](https://github.com/odeke-
em/drive#drive)

